# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Obras del embalse de Pasteral en el NO-DO

## FEDE

En este enlace http://www.rtve.es/filmoteca/no-do/not-968/1470524/

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

